# How do i remove rust stains from CF Green dress shirts?



## Pryce (5 Jun 2012)

Well the title really says it all. I have recently discovered rust stains in my dress shirt right before my RCACC annual review. I am staffing this summer, and i was wondering how to get rid of these stains quick. And if not possible, where i can buy CF green (Army) dress shirts preferably on the cheap. 

Note. I have put the shirt in the dryer about 4-5 times over the year. And i am not 100% sure if the stain is now permanent. I have also tried oxi clean, and shout. Thanks for any replies in advance.


----------



## cupper (5 Jun 2012)

C/MCpl Pryce said:
			
		

> Well the title really says it all. I have recently discovered rust stains in my dress shirt right before my RCACC annual review. I am staffing this summer, and i was wondering how to get rid of these stains quick. And if not possible, where i can buy CF green (Army) dress shirts preferably on the cheap.
> 
> Note. I have put the shirt in the dryer about 4-5 times over the year. And i am not 100% sure if the stain is now permanent. I have also tried oxi clean, and shout. Thanks for any replies in advance.



My personal experience, you are past the point of no return, and the stains will not come out without screwing up the shirt itself (bleaching out where the stain was). Your only choice is to exchange the shirts if possible, or purchase new ones.


----------



## q_1966 (5 Jun 2012)

Hanging shirts on metal hangars will cause the stains, switch to metal or wood.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jun 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Hanging shirts on *metal* hangars will cause the stains, switch to* metal* or wood.



 ??? Think you meant plastic!

Surplus store probably has a few CF DEU shirts you can purchase, not sure how cheap they'd be.


----------



## RememberanceDay (5 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ??? Think you meant plastic!
> 
> Surplus store probably has a few CF DEU shirts you can purchase, not sure how cheap they'd be.



Looking in the right places, I've found some for anywhere from 5-15$.


----------



## q_1966 (5 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ??? Think you meant plastic!
> 
> Surplus store probably has a few CF DEU shirts you can purchase, not sure how cheap they'd be.



Yes that's what I meant lol.


----------



## RememberanceDay (5 Jun 2012)

On the side, try vinagar. Put it in the wash, with some. Soak it too. May smell, but could work.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jun 2012)

Its screwed anyway, try CLR? Says it works for rust!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jun 2012)

Try CLR. It takes rust off most anything.

If you have a few days, you can normally get stuff from Logisitc Unicorp pretty quick.


----------



## RememberanceDay (5 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its screwed anyway, try CLR? Says it works for rust!



LOL, experimentation for the benefit of the masses!


----------



## Pryce (5 Jun 2012)

haha. I might just try CLR.  Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Froger (5 Jun 2012)

As you are a Cadet in a RCACC unit just go see the supply officers an they will exchange it for you at no cost. It should not be a problem for them to do that for you.


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2012)

LaFrog said:
			
		

> As you are a Cadet in a RCACC unit just go see the supply officers an they will exchange it for you at no cost. It should not be a problem for them to do that for you.



Winning answer!

(Although I am curious as to how the CLR experiment-for-the-masses turns out!)


----------



## cupper (5 Jun 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Winning answer!
> 
> (Although I am curious as to how the CLR experiment-for-the-masses turns out!)



My prediction, from personal experience is that the stain will either not come out, or it will, but so will the dye in the shirt.

If you can catch it before you wash it, or before you toss it in the dryer after the first wash, you can beat the stain. Saved many a shirt from ruin in my day. Grease was the biggie as a vehicle tech. Slap hand cleaner on it, and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Pryce (6 Jun 2012)

Well the training year has already ended. So unless i can track down the QM's number i'm stuck with it. Also I tried CLR, it dulled the stain, so it's not too noticeable but it did not completely remove the stain. But i know it works if you find the rust stains early.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2012)

Next suggestion:

Magic Eraser.

Report back.  8)


----------



## Pryce (7 Jun 2012)

I need to find one of those. And will do.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jun 2012)

C/MCpl Pryce said:
			
		

> I need to find one of those. And will do.



Grocery store. Or my personal favourite, the big box of them at Costco.


----------



## armyvern (7 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Grocery store. Or my personal favourite, the big box of them at Costco.



Best cleaning invention ever!!

(Besides inventing males to do the cleaning that is; smart girl gawd was)  >


----------



## GAP (7 Jun 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Best cleaning invention ever!!
> 
> (Besides inventing males to do the cleaning that is;(uh.....that was just polishing up the apple....it does not count and hasn't since) smart girl gawd was)  >


----------



## Pryce (14 Jun 2012)

Ok so i did the test with the Magic eraser, and the 9-10 month old rust stain is almost gone. The CLR - Magic eraser combo works. I also used some Oxi-Clean. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Pryce (14 Jun 2012)

Surplus store probably has a few CF DEU shirts you can purchase, not sure how cheap they'd be.
[/quote]

Checked some surplus stores, to no avail. I wanted to find some Reservists in Toronto willing to order a new shirt from logistik unicorp and then have myself pay them for the cost of the shirt and shipping, since it's only open for CF personnel.


----------

